# Is This Any Way to Run a Railroad?



## MrFSS (Aug 12, 2008)

BUDAPEST -- Orsi Morzsik punches tickets of passengers boarding the suburban train at Szepjuhaszne station here with poise rare among 10-year-olds.

On the platform, other children in blue uniforms monitor signal lights and whistle for the train to depart. More kids staff ticket windows, plan schedules and manage track switches, following official Hungarian national railway rules.

They all work on the Children's Railway, a full-size train line serving the outskirts of the city and operated year-round almost exclusively by youngsters ages 10 to 14.

Full story is *HERE*.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 12, 2008)

Preposterous. Thats all I can say.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Aloha

Before reading the article I was inclined to agree with GML, but by reading the full article I believe the experience will benefit those kids as they grow up to truly understand the past, present and future of their lives. This is a wonderful gift to them.

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## Ryan (Aug 13, 2008)

Those kids will be far more prepared for "real life" than their counterparts that didn't partake in the experience, and it sounds like the children enjoy it.

Talk about making lemonaid out of lemons!


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 13, 2008)

HokieNav said:


> Those kids will be far more prepared for "real life" than their counterparts that didn't partake in the experience, and it sounds like the children enjoy it.


Spot on. As long as there is decent supervision then what's the problem?

At least they are not bound up in all the "Health and Safety" overhysteria that is the curse of modern day America (and the UK)


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 13, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> > Those kids will be far more prepared for "real life" than their counterparts that didn't partake in the experience, and it sounds like the children enjoy it.
> ...


Maybe we should have them come over here and run Amtrak!!


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 13, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > HokieNav said:
> ...


Quite possibly!

I know someone that had a trip on this a few years back, said it was the best run railway he had been on!


----------

